# Here fishy fishy fish...



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

As you can see... Bailey is doing just fine....and quite take with our screensaver... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Janice, where did you get that screensaver.  My cats would love it especially Tony and Tiger Lily. Cute picture BTW! :wink:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Janice, this is too cute  

I'm going to move this to Meet My Kitty so everyone can see these adorable photos of Bailey :wink:


----------



## waiandchris (Jan 17, 2007)

How cute! It looks like he is operating the computer in the second photo. :wink


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

thats so cute!

and I have that screen saver too!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

how precious! :lol:


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

I could not resist and bought the screensaver. Found it on ebay. Can't wait to try it out on the crew!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

How cute


----------



## kitburger (Dec 27, 2006)

:lol: What a cutey! The look on his face in the second picture just cracked me up! :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I had a good laugh -- that second picture got me, too, but I hope your laptop screen doesn't get ruined from scratching. :lol:


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

waiandchris said:


> How cute! It looks like he is operating the computer in the second photo. :wink


Too cute! But does he know that pressing the button will make the fish go away? :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Just too cute!


----------



## BrownBullhead (Nov 27, 2006)

As cute as it is, paw-ing the LCD is one of the few things our cat has received the "NO" command over.

I don't want my monitor scratched up, thank you very much.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That is adorable! I should say, "those are adorable!" The kitten is a little dollbaby, and the screensaver is a delight! What is it called?


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> That is adorable! I should say, "those are adorable!" The kitten is a little dollbaby, and the screensaver is a delight! What is it called?


I just googled up free screensavers Jeanie and this was one of the choices so I downloaded it. :!:


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

OH that is too cute!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Janice said:


> I just googled up free screensavers Jeanie and this was one of the choices so I downloaded it.


Thanks, Janice!


----------



## BrownBullhead (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm always leary of those .scr downloads. If you have a good spyware / adware on-demand scanner application, and nothing came up during installation, then score a point for you.  However, I think I'll stick to my current screensaver... "shut off monitor after 20 minutes" feature in the control panel.


----------



## JessnVega (Feb 17, 2007)

Vega will do that exact same thing. She is always right in the computer when I'm typing (like now :roll: ) trying to get the mouse ( :lol:  ) and the letters as I'm typing. Sometimes I move the mouse to the other side of the screen just to see what I'm typing! :lol:


----------

